# Flying after Embryo Transfer?



## Lovely (Mar 5, 2011)

Hi everyone,

This is the first time I have posted a topic, even tho I have been reading your messages for months now!
I am having my ET today (mon) and I am due back at work on fri.  I am a hostie and I fly to longhaul destinations.  I was just wondering if anyone has been told not to fly especially during 2ww or that its safe to do so.  My job isn't particularly stressful but there is a lot of lifting heavy boxes and also pulling/pushing carts.  And also the pressurised cabin, long hours, etc.

I have had conflicting advice from the nurses and doctors with regards to this, with the majority saying to carry on as normal but just be careful during exercise.  

This is my 2nd IVF attempt and I want to try everything possible to make sure I'm not gonna ruin it.  However I don't want to sit on my ar*e for 2 weeks either! 

Sorry for going on and on, but any ideas?

Thanks girls


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi Lovely,

It is a difficult one, as like you have said you will get different advice from people.  My friend has had 6 failed IVF's and in the 2ww on some of them she has stayed at home and on some she has gone off on a holiday, because she can't stand being at home worrying about it and analysing every symptom. 

I was told by my clinic to carry on as normal and I know of a woman on here that had flying lessons in her 2ww.  Many people believe that chilling out and not doing anything for 2ww will make their IVF work, but my clinic said that there is no evidence to suggest that this gives you any better chance of it working then just old fashioned luck.

If you are concerned, isn't there no way you could do a desk job for a couple of weeks?  Or get signed off and try and keep yourself busy?

Good luck.
x


----------



## jenny80 (Apr 8, 2009)

Hi 

I just want to wish you lots of BFP vibes.

I was told to carry on as normal apart from avoid going in a bath or swimming  for one week .

I went abroad for treatment and flew back home just a fews hours after ET and i am now pregnant with twins.

jenny x


----------



## Lovely (Mar 5, 2011)

Hi girls, 
Thanks for the replies! I really don't know what to do, I'm actually sitting here about to get ready for work and I'm still thinking about it!  Over the last couple of days I've had some twinges and I just don't want to risk it. 
I could do a desk job but no-one knows about the IVF (apart from my boss) and if I go into the office everyone will just presume that I'm pregnant anyway, and I can't be dealing with all the questions. And I don't want everyone to know, especially if it doesn't work!
Think I'm gonna have to be a bit naughty and call in sick (don't tell anyone  ) and speak to my doctor and see if he can sign me off for the remaining week of my 2ww.
Jenny80....congratulations on your fantastic news!
Staceysm....thanks for the advice. 
I'm wishing you both the best of luck x


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Lovely

Not sure what you decided to do in the end, but I would definately take the 2 weeks off from your job.  My sister was an air hostess and she was grounded immediately she knew she was pregnant each time and I think during the 2 ww you have to assume that you are going to be pg at the end of it for these types of purposes.

You don't want to do anything to jeopardise the outcome.  

Axxx


----------



## Lovely (Mar 5, 2011)

Hi AmandaB1971
I decided that it was best not to go to work. I have an appointment with my doctor next week in the hope that he can sign me off for the remaining week of my 2ww. 
I would kick myself if it didn't work and I'd gone to work, cos I'd always be thinking that if I'd stayed at home maybe the outcome would have different. 
Now I have everything crossed!!! X


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Exactly and its just not worth the risk is it.  Your GP should have no problem signing you off.  

Axxx


----------

